# The different types of Hario V60?



## Evilnun (May 25, 2015)

Hi All,

i bought and have been using the clear plastic Hario for a year or so now, and was just looking about replacing it.

so i was wondering whether the price jump to the ceramic was justified or not in peoples opinion? also i assumed the stainless steel ones are more of a gimmick (maybe not a gimmick, but not overly necessary i guess) and cost more even still... anyway just wondering really.

Rob


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe the ceramic holds heat better, the steel one i think loses heat faster.

Obviously plastic is prefered due to if you drop it it only bounces, ceramic does not!


----------



## Evilnun (May 25, 2015)

yeah thats a fair point! hehe. ive never dropped my plastic one, but sods law i would if i bought the ceramic one!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Evilnun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i bought and have been using the clear plastic Hario for a year or so now, and was just looking about replacing it.
> 
> ...


Those stainless steel ones are nice looking; I haven't the patience for brewed though - the v60 requires too much of a finicky pour for me...


----------

